# Help me choosing the broad band connection



## rst (Jul 5, 2013)

I am fed up with the 2G plan of tata docomo ,idea etc.
I want to shift to broad band connection.
Suggest me good broad band connection(BSNL.Airtel ,Reliance or any other).
1)I don't want any connectivity issue.
2)want to use 80GB per month
3)budget 2k per month for internet
4)speed atleast 2mbps


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd suggest Airtel. Don't know how's the service of BSNL there on Dehradun. If it's good then you can go with them, but they don't have any good 2Mbps plan.

Also check with your local guys about the service of broadband connection before taking it.

No matter how much the good is the company, broadband service quality differs from area to area.


----------



## rst (Jul 5, 2013)

I already applied for BSNL
But even after 1 week ,they didn't give me any positive response
So I am thinking to take airtel broadband connection

Is there any  airtel broadband plan for 80 GB (in 2k)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes. I'm on that plan.


----------



## rst (Jul 5, 2013)

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/2725/jdsg.png

Are turbo 80 GB and rapid 80 GB plan still available in airtel broadband ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like Airtel Broadband is not available at Dehradun : *www.airtel.in/broadband-and-fixed-line/broadband/tarrifs


----------



## rst (Jul 5, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Looks like Airtel Broadband is not available at Dehradun : *www.airtel.in/broadband-and-fixed-line/broadband/tarrifs



Yeah,may be
I have filled up their " new connection " column.
Lets see what happens


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 5, 2013)

Airtel have same FUP system on their 1Mbps, 2Mbps, 4Mbps and 8Mbps plans.

These are the 2Mbps Plans

*i.imgur.com/raquIrg.png


----------



## rst (Jul 5, 2013)

Then airtel is cheaper than BSNL 
In BSNL 40 GB data (2mbps) is available for rs 1800
While in Airtel 80 GB data (2mbps) is available for rs 1700
*img29.imageshack.us/img29/5122/bme.png


----------



## Ricky (Jul 5, 2013)

Definitely Airtel has better plan if you have high usage and infact have far better service than BSNL. If you have airtel in your area, don't even think about BSNL.


----------



## rst (Jul 5, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Definitely Airtel has better plan if you have high usage and infact have far better service than BSNL. If you have airtel in your area, don't even think about BSNL.


Yeah
But there is no airtel broad band in my area 
BSNL is my only choice


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2013)

if you are a heavy downloader(& not much of youtube/facebook/web surfer) then get bsnl night free(2-8AM) 600 plan(2.5gb day time per month).simply schedule downloads from 2-8AM using utorrent/download manager & can easily download ~3-4gb in those 6 hours everyday.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to Reliance Communications

If available in your area these too can serve good..


----------



## rst (Jul 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you are a heavy downloader(& not much of youtube/facebook/web surfer) then get bsnl night free(2-8AM) 600 plan(*2.5gb day time per month*).simply schedule downloads from 2-8AM using utorrent/download manager & can easily download ~3-4gb in those 6 hours everyday.



So, here 2.5 GB is for the whole month


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2013)

yes & it is for non-free time i.e.except 2-8AM.2.5gb is enough for usual surfing(make sure to install firefox addons like noscript & adblock plus to prevent auto loading of streaming videos/other heavy data consuming scripts in web pages).if you can't manage it then get a 512kbps UL 800 plan for surfing/youtube & 600 plan for downloading & with a total cost of ~1600 you can manage both surfing & downloading.


----------



## rst (Jul 6, 2013)

What about sify broadband ??
It is also available in my area.
*img600.imageshack.us/img600/89/gfck.png

Also live FTTH from sify
*img809.imageshack.us/img809/3518/wuv7.png

link is;*sifybroadband.com/live/livePlans.php


----------



## rst (Jul 22, 2013)

Today I took BSNL landline connection

In landline phone ,there is also space for 3 battery (AA size)

What is the function of these batteries ?

Are thay necessary for receiving incoming calls ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2013)

^^ No they're not necessary for incoming calls. Sometimes when you remove the telephone line from phone it doesn't have any source of power and you will lose preferences that you might have set. IMO you don't really need batteries in the phone.


----------



## rst (Jul 23, 2013)

Today I also bought bsnl modem 
But Its DSL LED is continously blinking

1)Plz help 

2)Is it necessary to install the modem  DVD in the computer


----------



## josin (Jul 23, 2013)

rst said:


> Today I also bought bsnl modem
> But Its DSL LED is continously blinking
> 
> 1)Plz help
> ...



no. Just type 192.168.1.1 on your browser after connecting the lan cable

for instructions BSNL ADSL Technology Broadband Modem Configuration Manual | BSNL TeleServices


----------



## rst (Jul 23, 2013)

josin said:


> no. Just type 192.168.1.1 on your browser after connecting the lan cable
> 
> for instructions BSNL ADSL Technology Broadband Modem Configuration Manual | BSNL TeleServices



OK, it is not necessary to install modem DVD in computer

But  Its DSL LED is continously blinking
Thats why it is not connecting to internet
Is there any way to stop its blinking

I have the following modem
*img96.imageshack.us/img96/8543/2tzu.jpg


----------



## josin (Jul 23, 2013)

had you configured your modem? which is your modem make?


----------



## rst (Jul 23, 2013)

josin said:


> had you configured your modem? which is your modem make?



No,I didnot configure modem because it is not connecting to internet
I connected the modem to pc myself (so I think there is no connection problem of modem to pc)


Its teracom type 2 modem wifi modem


----------



## josin (Jul 23, 2013)

BSNL Broadband modem Configuration(Teracom and Syrma Make Type2 Modems) - YouTube watch this


----------



## rst (Jul 23, 2013)

josin said:


> BSNL Broadband modem Configuration(Teracom and Syrma Make Type2 Modems) - YouTube watch this



I know "how to configure modem"
But my modem is not connecting to internet because its DSL LED is not stablized
So its not possible to configure modem as long as DSL LED is blinking


----------



## josin (Jul 23, 2013)

rst said:


> I know "how to configure modem"
> But my modem is not connecting to internet because its DSL LED is not stablized
> So its not possible to configure modem as long as DSL LED is blinking



No, its possible to configure the modem with out connecting the telephone cable to modem.just connect the lan cable and configure. Now call the BSNL local SDE and tell him that your link light is blinking and the link is not up. He can verify your connection status from exchange.  If everything fails take your modem to your BSNL exchange and ask them to configure it for you or book a complaint and inform the sde/jte about the connection issue, they will come to your home .


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome to the world of BSNL.. most probably facing bad line issue, care to share your SNR and Attenuation levels from modem ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 23, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Welcome to the world of BSNL.. most probably facing bad line issue, care to share your SNR and Attenuation levels from modem ?


this..


----------



## rst (Jul 23, 2013)

josin said:


> No, its possible to configure the modem with out connecting the telephone cable to modem.just connect the lan cable and configure. Now call the BSNL local SDE and tell him that your link light is blinking and the link is not up. He can verify your connection status from exchange.  If everything fails take your modem to your BSNL exchange and ask them to configure it for you or book a complaint and inform the sde/jte about the connection issue, they will come to your home .



You mean connect  LAN of modem to CPU

But doesn't join  anything to DSL of modem

Even then DSL LED is blinking
And system is not connecting to internet


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 23, 2013)

hmm.. looks like there is some issue with the config or may be the modem itself (i cant confirm it though). 

You might have already tried, but I would say you try configuring the modem back again.


----------



## rst (Jul 24, 2013)

Here only power,WLAN and LAN LED are stabilized
DSL LED is blinking
internet LED is off
So there is no internet

Here is my configuration
*img690.imageshack.us/img690/2042/nn72.png
*img802.imageshack.us/img802/9879/zvbs.png

Also some test in cmd
*img560.imageshack.us/img560/6950/l8vx.png

View attachment 11491

View attachment 11490

View attachment 11492


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2013)

you are using wrong username/password in pppoe/pppoa setting.it is not router setting username/password(admin/admin) but the username & password provided by bsnl(username will be something like xyztelephone no.).


----------



## josin (Jul 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you are using wrong username/password in pppoe/pppoa setting.it is not router setting username/password(admin/admin) but the username & password provided by bsnl(username will be something like xyztelephone no.).



Yup...+1 to that. it would be better if you take your modem to LOCAL BSNL exchange and ask them to configure it for you. They will configure and test it for you.Let me ask you one thing Did you received a user name and password from the BSNL guys? If not ask them to give it.


----------



## rst (Jul 24, 2013)

josin said:


> Yup...+1 to that. it would be better if you take your modem to LOCAL BSNL exchange and ask them to configure it for you. They will configure and test it for you.Let me ask you one thing Did you received a user name and password from the BSNL guys? If not ask them to give it.


No,they didn't give me  user name and password


----------



## josin (Jul 24, 2013)

rst said:


> No,they didn't give me  user name and password



Oh...Man go collect that first. Go with ur modem and get it configured


----------



## rst (Jul 24, 2013)

Today, lineman checked the line
But after his efforts, still DSL LED is blinking

Is there any possibility of stablizing  DSL LED  by using correct user name and password in configuration


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 24, 2013)

rst said:


> Today, lineman checked the line
> But after his efforts, still DSL LED is blinking
> 
> Is there any possibility of stablizing  DSL LED  by using correct user name and password in configuration


Get the user name and password.. Without which there is no point in even trying.


----------



## josin (Jul 24, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Get the user name and password.. Without which there is no point in even trying.



yes. I don't understand why he want to try without even getting the user name and password. This guy is hopeless i'm out.


----------



## rst (Jul 24, 2013)

They said "As you have new landline(22 july ) and broadband connection(23 july ),so the user name and password will be available tomorrow"
Hopefully I will get them tomorrow


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 24, 2013)

rst said:


> They said "As you have new landline(22 july ) and broadband connection(23 july ),so the user name and password will be available tomorrow"
> Hopefully I will get them tomorrow



Then get it tommorrow and dont try anything for today.. Get the user name and password, use it in the modem settings and then try. Keep us posted after to try setting up your modem or get it configured by the bsnl itself. configuring mdem isnt much of a hassle though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2013)

also your internet connection needs to be activated from local exchange first to even establish ADSL link so go to your local exchange & ask them if your line has been connected to internet network for ADSL link & then get username/password.


----------



## rst (Jul 25, 2013)

Today I got my username and password.
Now DSL LED is stablized
 internet LED is blinking

It is giving me 100 kB/s - 120kB/s  downloading speed in torrent

Thanks everyone specially whitestar_999,rakesh_ic and josin 
You all guys are really helpful




Here is my SNR and Attenuation levels from modem
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/8138/8l0i.png


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 29, 2013)

Buddy, I think ur SNR and Attenuation is still at margin.. u may get problem relating to speed and DSL light Blinking 

SNR should be >18.0 db
Attn should be <40.0 db

What's ur Plan anyway.....
But if ur's working fine then it's not a prob....


----------



## rst (Jul 30, 2013)

new SNR and Attenuation levels from modem
Now my downloading speed is reduced to 512 kb/s after FUP
But It is still showing downstream data rate 2048 kb/s
Although speedtest showing correct value
*img29.imageshack.us/img29/8421/9mib.png

DSL light is not blinking
Although Internet light is blinking

But there is no problem of Internet speed
Plan is ULD 800


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2013)

as long as snr is above 15 & attn below 50 you will not face problem.DSL does not blink after link is established & internet light blinks every time there is data transfer.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> as long as snr is above 15 & attn below 50 you will not face problem.DSL does not blink after link is established & internet light blinks every time there is data transfer.




thats true my frnd... but the service degrades gradually... if SNR and attn become more worst.... u won't get any trouble till ur telephone wire(outside ur home) is good...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2013)

^^true but attn depends on distance from local telephone exchange & a value of ~40 is normal for a distance of ~3km from local exchange.above 50 attn is mostly due to line problem because most local exchanges have a coverage area within 3-4 km radius & within this area attn will not go above 50 except in extreme cases.as for SNR it is based on signal strength & noise so if you live in a area where underground phone line is close to underground power lines SNR will be less but again except in extreme cases SNR should be 15 or above.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 30, 2013)

take a look at my SNR and Attenuation 


 *s7.postimg.org/x9hpn7bsn/adsl.jpg

View attachment 11568


----------



## rst (Aug 1, 2013)

I am using ULD 800 plan
my downloading speed is reduced to 512 kb/s after FUP

But now it is giving me 2 Mb/s speed (in morning)
Is such things also happen to others ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2013)

^^sometimes it happens & in few lucky cases speed increase remains for 1-2 days.

@Ashok Verma,your values are fine & looks like you are not far from local exchange(<3km).


----------



## Ashok Verma (Aug 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^sometimes it happens & in few lucky cases speed increase remains for 1-2 days.
> 
> @Ashok Verma,your values are fine & looks like you are not far from local exchange(<3km).




@whitestar_999    Ya dear,... <1km.....

@rst    In 800 ULD plan you u get upto 1Mbps till 6GB and upto 512Kbps beyond that.......

y u choose uld 800....???? If you need Better speed.... I suggest ULD 950 u'll get upto 4Mbps till 8GB and upto 512kbps beyond that..........

And dear ur speed is its upto 1mbps not throughout 1mpbs.... Means ur speed may vary at the times....


----------



## rst (Aug 2, 2013)

I am getting 1Mb/s speed even after FUP in morning
First I thought "it is part of ULD 800 plan"
But  it is due to some luck
Till now I have downloaded 25 GB in my first week


----------



## Ashok Verma (Aug 2, 2013)

ok buddy.... thats gud....


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 18, 2013)

rst said:


> They said "As you have new landline(22 july ) and broadband connection(23 july ),so the user name and password will be available tomorrow"
> Hopefully I will get them tomorrow



Bro can you tell me how much it costs for the installation of BB broadband, including landline charges?


----------



## rst (Aug 19, 2013)

1.landline phone + connection cost = rs 500
2.broadband modem cost = rs 1800 (i have wireless and wifi modem)(Also you can take it at rent)
3.per month internet pack =rs 800 (as I have ULD 800 plan)

Till now I have paid rs 1300 (500 + 800)
I think they include modem charge in my monthly bill.


----------



## rst (Aug 23, 2013)

my first month BSNL bill

security                              = 500 (refundable)
Broadband plan                     = 800
landline connection charge      =750
broad band connection charge =250
broadband modem                 =2100
monthly phone bill                 = 350
-------------------------------------------
total                                   =4750

I want only incoming in my landline phone
But they said "in that case you will not be able to use broadband"
"Although you can lock your landline phone"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

why not take combo plan?
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_unlim.html


----------



## rst (Aug 23, 2013)

I have BB Home Combo ULD 800 plan.
what is the difference between BB Home Combo and BBG Combo plan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

combo means you don't have to pay separately for land phone & i think G means even business users can take those plans but home plans are only meant for home users.


----------

